# Failed drug test today for new job!!



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 5, 2012)

And a really good job at that! Test was a SAHMSA 5-Panel urine given by LabCorp. The last time I had smoked any marijuana at all was 18 days prior to taking the test. And here's the thing - I had two take a separate piss tests just TWO DAYS prior via U.S. HealthWorks, *WHICH I HAD PASSED*, for another job that called back the same day as these guys and whom I had to turn down for!! 

and to top it all off...* TODAY IS MY FUCKING BIRTHDAY!!!*

The company of course called me back and said they'd have to rescind the job offer, I contested that I peed in a cup, *ON THEIR OWN FUCKIN JOBSITE* during the physical they had given me just an hour before going to take the LabCorp test! How the fuck does that make any sense??!!? I pass two out of three drug tests in three days and they take the last one as legit?? 
Of course I told them I'd LOVE to take another piss test IMMEDIATELY. The clown told me that the decision is not up to him and the guy who can make it is out of the office (yeah right - bullshit pussy!). We definitely had ourselves a little exchange on the phone there and I know he made an ass of himself in his cubicle, so that at least is a plus. But damn... turned down another good job for this one, spent four days going through a battery of bullshit tests, buying the required $125 steel toe boots, and then to be shot down in the end - on my birthday no less??!? JESUS FUCKING CHRIST YOU CAN BET YOUR ASS THAT I'M FUCKING PISSED!!!!!!!!


*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ilovebush (Apr 5, 2012)

First off, Happy Birthday and sorry to hear that bullshit. You should have used the strap on dick. That sucks but maybe the test parameters were different? It's sad that it has come to this. Does that mean that if you took prescriptions drugs you would be subject to the same crap? I don't get it...then again, I'm Cannabian and we don't have to take piss tests. The problem is even if you pass, many companies will subject you to random testing so you would have to quit smoking all together if you wanna keep your job. I guess pot smokers are the worst of the worst...what a joke! DON'T LET IT RUIN YOUR DAY! These are speed bumps that should make you more determined. It's true when they say "if it doesn't kill you, it will make you stronger!"


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 5, 2012)

life sucks at times...


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah it just sucks, no matter what way you look at it. And it was a good job too, like as in potential career material.

Oh well, none of this will stop me though from continuing on with my favorite hobby!


----------



## redivider (Apr 5, 2012)

you buy the expensive steel toed shoes after you get the formal job offer and you've sifted through company policy and found out you can be reinbursed. if not just buy the crappy ones.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 5, 2012)

redivider said:


> you buy the expensive steel toed shoes after you get the formal job offer and you've sifted through company policy and found out you can be reinbursed. if not just buy the crappy ones.


I'd already signed the W-4 form, met with my would-be supervisor (who gave me a _two hour _tour of the facilities), was introduced to my would-be co-workers, shook the mans hand and said "yes" after he said he'd like to hire me, and was told to show up 7:00 am sharp Monday morning to begin.

So yeah... It kind of looked like a done deal!


On a positive note, the shoes I purchased were Red Wings. So it's not like I'm sitting on a crappy pair of boots that I'd be ashamed to wear.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 5, 2012)

Businesses can adjust the pass/fail numbers they use....... so you can easily pass one place vs. fail at another. The real question is "do u want to work for a company like that anyway?"

Stay positive, something else will come up for you......


----------



## unohu69 (Apr 5, 2012)

thats shitty dude. piss tests suck and yeah, im so disgusted with the turn this country has taken. fukin socialists want it to be like europe (not capialized on purpose), maybe they should go there instead of ruining the last bastion of freedom humans had left.


----------



## Blaze Master (Apr 5, 2012)

unohu69 said:


> thats shitty dude. piss tests suck and yeah, im so disgusted with the turn this country has taken. fukin socialists want it to be like europe (not capialized on purpose), maybe they should go there instead of ruining the last bastion of freedom humans had left.


this post makes no sense at all. i'm willing to bet my left nut that people in europe are not subject to drug tests for no good reason. thats the kind of fascist crap that can only happen in a country like the usa.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 6, 2012)

Blaze Master said:


> this post makes no sense at all. i'm willing to bet my left nut that people in europe are not subject to drug tests for no good reason. *thats the kind of fascist crap that can only happen in a country like the usa*.


Completely agree with you 100% Blaze Master.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 6, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> *Businesses can adjust the pass/fail numbers they use....... so you can easily pass one place vs. fail at another*. The real question is "do u want to work for a company like that anyway?"


I'm sure there were a few different factors together that played into it. What you'd mentioned would have to be the primary one, most likely the cutoff level involved - 15 ng/ml, 20 ng/ml, 50 ng/ml, 100 ng/ml. But I take a piss test at the facility an hour before and another one for a different company two days prior and pass them both, yet they don't take any of that into consideration? From an outsider's perspective it would seem that there's definitely some merit as to questioning the legitimacy of the third test's outcome.
And another thing, I'm 5'11'', 160 lbs, have a low BMI, go for an hour walk everyday (sometimes twice), and not to sound vain, look ideally healthy in every way, shape, and form. Given all of the aforementioned and the fact that the last time I smoked was 18 days prior to the test (when my 1st harvest of Serious AK ran out)... it seems that all of the scientific data available on these tests suggest my positive result falls under the "extremely rare" category, and I would have to think so as well.

So yeah in case anyone out there is wondering, Serious Seed's AK-47 is apparently _that_ dank!


----------



## born2killspam (Apr 7, 2012)

Tests don't detect THC, they detect metabolites of various cannabinoids..


----------



## Mynamehere (Apr 19, 2012)

been there. its fucked up people can go home and get drunk after work to relax but we cant go home after a hard day of work and smoke.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Apr 19, 2012)

unohu69 said:


> thats shitty dude. piss tests suck and yeah, im so disgusted with the turn this country has taken. fukin socialists want it to be like europe (not capialized on purpose), maybe they should go there instead of ruining the last bastion of freedom humans had left.



Dear Uninformed, which party wants to drug test welfare recipients? Which party wants higher prison sentences for marijuana? Which party is turning the country into a police state? Which party passed laws to allow govt to steal peoples shit over a joint?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 19, 2012)

^Rep added!


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 19, 2012)

FlyLikeAnEagle said:


> Dear Uninformed, which party wants to drug test welfare recipients? Which party wants higher prison sentences for marijuana? Which party is turning the country into a police state? Which party passed laws to allow govt to steal peoples shit over a joint?



The truth is both have........


----------



## unohu69 (Apr 20, 2012)

What he said ^^^ both parties are the same. we were never meant to be a two party system. This is not a democracy (where the majority can tell you what to do), this is a republic (where the one man can tell you to go fuck yourself if you dont like what hes doin).


Sounds to me like so many lemmings out there, you believe the constitution is rules you need to live by.


Why dont you inform yourself and realize its the rules for the government to follow, not you.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 18, 2012)

Well I can tell you this bullshit won't be happening to me again! Purchased the following items yesterday:


----------



## racerboy71 (May 18, 2012)

idk what that one is, but i have the whizzinator and use quick fix all the time and have never failed a ua and i get them about once a month or so, not for the courts or anything..
i love my whizzinator, and quick fix is the cat's meow...


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 18, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> idk what that one is, but i have the whizzinator and use quick fix all the time and have never failed a ua


They're both straps with a pouch, one for the thigh and one for the waist, both made of neoprene material to keep that bottle of Quick Fix warm.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 18, 2012)

how do you use them?? and what is that antenna thingy part for??
do you just put the bottle of quick fix in the pouch and open the quick fix and dump it?? like only good for non monitored ua's??


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 18, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> how do you use them?? and what is that antenna thingy part for??
> do you just put the bottle of quick fix in the pouch and open the quick fix and dump it?? like only good for non monitored ua's??


Yep, this is for pre-employment drug screens. Nobody watches your junk during those. The antenna thingys are just that - these neoprene straps are from B&H audio/video. They're made to hold microphone transmitters for stage perfomers and the like. I'm thinking its pouch will be perfect to hold a bottle of Quick Fix and heating pad.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 18, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Yep, this is for pre-employment drug screens. Nobody watches your junk during those. The antenna thingys are just that - these neoprene straps are from B&H audio/video. They're made to hold microphone transmitters for stage perfomers and the like. I'm thinking its pouch will be perfect to hold a bottle of Quick Fix and heating pad.


 ahh, gotcha.. i was thinking it was a product made solely to use with quick fix, lol.. looks like it would work great though..
the whizzinator does cost a pretty penny, but my ua's are monitored, so i can't use something like what you posted, but it looks great for pre-employment ua's for sure..


----------



## mindphuk (May 21, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> I'm sure there were a few different factors together that played into it. What you'd mentioned would have to be the primary one, most likely the cutoff level involved - 15 ng/ml, 20 ng/ml, 50 ng/ml, 100 ng/ml. But I take a piss test at the facility an hour before and another one for a different company two days prior and pass them both, yet they don't take any of that into consideration? From an outsider's perspective it would seem that there's definitely some merit as to questioning the legitimacy of the third test's outcome.
> And another thing, I'm 5'11'', 160 lbs, have a low BMI, go for an hour walk everyday (sometimes twice), and not to sound vain, look ideally healthy in every way, shape, and form. Given all of the aforementioned and the fact that the last time I smoked was 18 days prior to the test (when my 1st harvest of Serious AK ran out)... it seems that all of the scientific data available on these tests suggest my positive result falls under the "extremely rare" category, and I would have to think so as well.
> 
> So yeah in case anyone out there is wondering, Serious Seed's AK-47 is apparently _that_ dank!


Did they tell you for sure it was cannabis metabolites? You can fail a drug test for many reasons, not to mention false positive lab errors. People are suing and winning depending on the particular laws on drug testing in your state. Even job candidates have won lawsuits against potential employers, as you pointed out, you had an implied contract already, they gave you forms to fill out that are only given to employees.

I would call back and ask to speak to the person in charge of this decision. Explain that it cannot possible be valid that it must be a false positive because you haven't taken ANY drugs. Ask if it was a metabolite of opiates because you did some research and found that even poppy seeds will cause a false positive. Ask if a confirmatory test was run or not. Politely tell him that you are formally requesting a retest because 'I know that I am clean, I just need the opportunity to prove to you that I am clean and will make for a good employee' or whatever bullshit works for you.


----------



## Doer (May 21, 2012)

Yeah, totally agree with that. Never surrender, never admit. Gotta be false. And isn't there a way to get good pee out of oneself? My truck driver friend got a job-site dirt hauler job, and they would piss test with only a very short notice. Park, get down, go in, piss test. He keep a liter of water and goldenseal powder to shake up in it. <yuck> He'd down that and get a clean test.

Also, I flipped through one of those life in prison, shows. Dude had already admitted to the camera crew he got stoned every day. So, sure enough, when the crew found out he was being observed-tested, they went into the line with him. He said he had smoked the day before and will soon "after this bs." He told them he had drank 5-6 cups of water, but he looked like a fibber. IAC, he passed. I was sure he would not.

What's that horse diuretic? Lasic? It also works, I've heard.

As was mentioned, the test can't see the THC in you fat cells but only the metabolites and only at a detectable concentration. Maybe goldenseal, alters the -bolites to something not detectable?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 22, 2012)

Doer said:


> Yeah, totally agree with that. Never surrender, never admit. Gotta be false.


That's exactly what I did in my case. The "lab" called me up a few days after the test and asked me "so when was the last time you'd smoked pot?" and I immediately fired back that I had never used Marijuana before, I'm shocked at the allegation, I demand a new test, etc... Never admitted to a thing. They told me I could opt to have the same failed sample retested. WTF is that?!? I'd finally managed to get Kelly Services (yeah, this job was all going THROUGH them. Really at no point did I ever know if this job was direct to hire, temp to hire, really who in the hell I was dealing with??) to let me take another drug test. Went to two different places and got two clean test results, which I then presented to Kelly Services on the following Monday morning just as they had asked me to do, only to end up getting shot down from them anyways. Wasted $100 out of my own pocket taking extra drug tests not to mention a whole lot of my time having to drive all around the damn city. 
So yeah - I'm definitely not going to be going though that kind of bullshit again, and fuck having to always stay clean for this sort of obtrusive fucked up rebublican nonsense. I've found out the hard way these tests can detect Marijuana in your system up to twenty five days after last use, and again I'm 5'11'', 160 lbs, excersize daily, etc... so bottom line is that drug tests nowadays have become pretty fucking accurate and are nothing to simply scoff at. The lower end cutoff limit on UA's are shockingly low levels, like 15-20 nl/ml - in other words we're talking trace amounts of THC! In fact my second test needed further testing but still passed, and on the third the little blue line was barely showing but was ultimately passed as well.

Not going to find myself _NOT_ smoking pot, especially given the fact that growing it is my hobby.

So going the synthetic urine route it will be. Some good news to report is the equipment for my little countermeasure experiment came in the mail yesterday and the neoprene straps fit a 3oz bottle of Quick Fix and heating pad PERFECTLY - like a glove perfectly! Got myself a waist and thigh strap, but still am probably going to exchange them for or purchase a couple of ankle straps now that I've seen the measurements of everything first hand. The waist strap would still be great for say, hiding a microcassete tape recorder in to potentially sue or blackmail your employer with.


----------



## Doer (May 22, 2012)

http://best4drugtest.com/_how-to-pass-a-thc-marijuana-weed-pot-urine-drug-test.html

A detox kit


----------



## dvs1038 (May 22, 2012)

I was wonderin bout sumptin if u live somewhere where u can get a MMJ scrip and u have a UA for a job, can they still deny u the job based on a failed drug test even if u bring in ur license and w/e other necessary paperwork?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 24, 2012)

dvs1038 said:


> I was wonderin bout sumptin if u live somewhere where u can get a MMJ scrip and u have a UA for a job, can they still deny u the job based on a failed drug test even if u bring in ur license and w/e other necessary paperwork?


Yes. The company can choose to recognize the Federal law instead.


----------



## DROPZILLA (May 24, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JJ

i was always told good things come to those who wait..
be patient and stay positive brother​


----------



## spandy (May 31, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Oh well, none of this will stop me though from continuing on with my favorite hobby!


It was at this very moment, that I completely stopped feeling sorry for you. Your fucking hobby just cost you a good job because you knew what the score prior to all this.


As fucked up as the laws are, this is 100% your fault dude.


----------



## Jack Norton (Apr 23, 2015)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> And a really good job at that! Test was a SAHMSA 5-Panel urine given by LabCorp. The last time I had smoked any marijuana at all was 18 days prior to taking the test. And here's the thing - I had two take a separate piss tests just TWO DAYS prior via U.S. HealthWorks, *WHICH I HAD PASSED*, for another job that called back the same day as these guys and whom I had to turn down for!!
> 
> and to top it all off...* TODAY IS MY FUCKING BIRTHDAY!!!*
> 
> ...


I just lost a job today because my fake pee would not register on the temp strip of the sample cup. The fake pee bottle said exactly 100 degrees and it certainly felt like body temp. The twat who took it from me didn't even look at it, she just said it was void because of temperature and threw it down the drain.


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 23, 2015)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> And a really good job at that! Test was a SAHMSA 5-Panel urine given by LabCorp. The last time I had smoked any marijuana at all was 18 days prior to taking the test. And here's the thing - I had two take a separate piss tests just TWO DAYS prior via U.S. HealthWorks, *WHICH I HAD PASSED*, for another job that called back the same day as these guys and whom I had to turn down for!!
> 
> and to top it all off...* TODAY IS MY FUCKING BIRTHDAY!!!*
> 
> ...


That's what happens when you don't study for your drug tests.


----------



## ULEN (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm happy my job didn't require me to take a piss test. They're actually hiring in Sactown.


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 23, 2015)

dvs1038 said:


> I was wonderin bout sumptin if u live somewhere where u can get a MMJ scrip and u have a UA for a job, can they still deny u the job based on a failed drug test even if u bring in ur license and w/e other necessary paperwork?


Yes, they can. In fact, they are required to for some jobs. Healthcare worker, truck or bus driver, train operator, etc.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 23, 2015)

Red1966 said:


> Yes, they can. In fact, they are required to for some jobs. Healthcare worker, truck or bus driver, train operator, etc.


 yup yup, this..


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 23, 2015)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> That's exactly what I did in my case. The "lab" called me up a few days after the test and asked me "so when was the last time you'd smoked pot?" and I immediately fired back that I had never used Marijuana before, I'm shocked at the allegation, I demand a new test, etc... Never admitted to a thing. They told me I could opt to have the same failed sample retested. WTF is that?!? I'd finally managed to get Kelly Services (yeah, this job was all going THROUGH them. Really at no point did I ever know if this job was direct to hire, temp to hire, really who in the hell I was dealing with??) to let me take another drug test. Went to two different places and got two clean test results, which I then presented to Kelly Services on the following Monday morning just as they had asked me to do, only to end up getting shot down from them anyways. Wasted $100 out of my own pocket taking extra drug tests not to mention a whole lot of my time having to drive all around the damn city.
> So yeah - I'm definitely not going to be going though that kind of bullshit again, and fuck having to always stay clean for this sort of obtrusive fucked up rebublican nonsense. I've found out the hard way these tests can detect Marijuana in your system up to twenty five days after last use, and again I'm 5'11'', 160 lbs, excersize daily, etc... so bottom line is that drug tests nowadays have become pretty fucking accurate and are nothing to simply scoff at. The lower end cutoff limit on UA's are shockingly low levels, like 15-20 nl/ml - in other words we're talking trace amounts of THC! In fact my second test needed further testing but still passed, and on the third the little blue line was barely showing but was ultimately passed as well.
> 
> Not going to find myself _NOT_ smoking pot, especially given the fact that growing it is my hobby.
> ...



I've seen people stop smoking for 40 days and still fail a test........


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm going to try outright refusing to take piss tests when i start looking for a job and see what happens. I've never hard of anyone even trying to refuse..As long as i can get a direct hire interview, i think i can argue the fact that what i do on my time is my business..and if they want to buy instant read THC test strips I'd be more than happy to submit to on the job tests to prove I'm not under the influence at work. Lol..I just don't care anymore...


----------



## Jack Norton (Apr 24, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm going to try outright refusing to take piss tests when i start looking for a job and see what happens. I've never hard of anyone even trying to refuse..As long as i can get a direct hire interview, i think i can argue the fact that what i do on my time is my business..and if they want to buy instant read THC test strips I'd be more than happy to submit to on the job tests to prove I'm not under the influence at work. Lol..I just don't care anymore...


I wish you the best of luck. I just so happen to have a job right now that didn't piss test. I drive my own vehicle for the job and receive mileage, so they don't give a shit what I do outside of work. The job I want involves driving a company vehicle and these companies have allowed themselves to be bullied into giving UA's by lawyers and insurance companies. What has happend to this country is a crying shame. I remember when it was an interview and a start date for almost all jobs. No pissing into a cup or submitting to a lot of crap. I fuckin' hate it, but I need this new job to get experience so I can then go out on my own in a year and work or myself.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 24, 2015)

I've mostly worked in manufacturing fields. I know that alot of the drug testing in that industry wasn't for safety reasons, it was a mandate that anyone working on a Federally contracted job had to be drug tested..thanks "War on Drugs". This is where the majority of work place drug testing comes from. Most places adopted drug tests just to comply with federal contract standards..seeing how the military is responsible for something like 80% of manufacturing in this country. So again war and the military F it up for the rest of us...THANKS!


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 24, 2015)

FYI.....I use a device called The Urinator.........since they do not watch you on pre-employment testing, you stuff it in your underwear. It's operated by a 9V battery to keep the urine at a perfect temp. You can use artificial urine or someone elses who does not smoke. I have used in numerous times, all successfully. I have also lent it out about 10 times, and they were all successful too. Easy, easy easy!!!

Rather than come off difficult in an interview, play the game and cheat with a device. It's 100% reliable, easy to use, and in the back of your mind you can say "fuck you" employer. Most employers will say it's company policy, you must pee or we can't hire you. Spend the money, get the job you want, and be done with it all.


----------



## TBoneJack (Apr 26, 2015)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> I'm sure there were a few different factors together that played into it. What you'd mentioned would have to be the primary one, most likely the cutoff level involved - 15 ng/ml, 20 ng/ml, 50 ng/ml, 100 ng/ml. But I take a piss test at the facility an hour before and another one for a different company two days prior and pass them both, yet they don't take any of that into consideration? From an outsider's perspective it would seem that there's definitely some merit as to questioning the legitimacy of the third test's outcome.
> And another thing, I'm 5'11'', 160 lbs, have a low BMI, go for an hour walk everyday (sometimes twice), and not to sound vain, look ideally healthy in every way, shape, and form. Given all of the aforementioned and the fact that the last time I smoked was 18 days prior to the test (when my 1st harvest of Serious AK ran out)... it seems that all of the scientific data available on these tests suggest my positive result falls under the "extremely rare" category, and I would have to think so as well.
> 
> So yeah in case anyone out there is wondering, Serious Seed's AK-47 is apparently _that_ dank!


A couple years ago, I had to stop daily smoking for a new job drug test. I bought some of the drug test strips on Amazon, and it was 33 days before I tested clean. And I was in tip-top physical shape. I'm a big guy, but I'm lean.

So I'm not surprised you tested positive at 18 days.

But I'm very sorry the new job didn't work out. Keep looking. You'll find a good one soon.


----------



## FrostyPelican (May 12, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> idk what that one is, but i have the whizzinator and use quick fix all the time and have never failed a ua and i get them about once a month or so, not for the courts or anything..
> i love my whizzinator, and quick fix is the cat's meow...


Sorry to hear that OP, sucks for sure.

racerboy,
Which quickfix? There is a litany of websites with similar names. quickfixurine, quickfixsynthetic, quickfix.. etc 
Can you link to the one you use?


----------



## Glaucoma (May 15, 2015)

http://www.detoxforless.com/pass-a-drug-test/fake-pee.html

That's the one I have just in case I come across some amazing job that wants to cheat and use a drug test.

I found that by putting the bottle under your arm, it will hold body temp perfectly, even in a cold room.


----------



## GrowinDad (Jun 10, 2015)

I work in the world of employment today and trust me, a company that requires a drug screen is not going to hire someone without one. Not unless they are coming specifically to you offering you a job without solicitation. I was talking about medical with a VP of HR a couple months ago and he said that his company accepts it if someone has a prescription in a medical state. But they do no need to. Heck, companies CAN legally tell you that you can't smoke cigs or drink on your free time.

It has been many years since I had to take one. I used to use the kits at head shops and they worked great. They come down to the same thing - lots of water, B complex for color, and creatine to raise the specific gravity (which is how they test to see if it has been diluted).


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 10, 2015)

No need for fancy gizmos. This has worked for over ten years for me. All You need Is a small medicine bottle with a screw on lid. Like a small zantac or bendadryl bottle or something. Then all you need is clean urine or synthetic. Fill the little bottle. Then place in a cup of hot water. After that I tuck the bottle under my arm pit. The military and court are about the only ones watch you actually pee in the cup. I walk into the bathroom, drop bottle into my hand, empty in cup, throw away and then pee in the toilette. Easy peasy.


----------

